# new



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

ok all im going to get a 4x4 soon reall soon my questions are what brand!! what have u had probs with or no probs with?? looking at honda forman but they are air cooled , i want liquid, i will be using it for driveway plowing,ice fishing and hunting, foodplots. so pretty much all year but not alot of use, i checked on new and its the same as a new truck always seems to be better to buy used and save a couple bucks, i wont be trail ridin but num 1 use will be plowing out 150yd drv way, second fishing the sag bay (ice) of course, please help i could buy new but dont want to, as its usually not necessary!!! do formans have probs gettin hot in summer??


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

buy one with efi which the foreman is not 
i have heard to stay away from the rincon680 for plowing as they burn up transmissons with the automotive style trans 
i just got rid of my rancher 420 efi which was a great machine for me no problems with it at all
most of the time a couple year old one aint much cheaper than a new one buy a left over when the new models come out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Itry (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a couple honda sport quads that are air cooled and have never had an issue with overheating. I use my 500 polaris for food plots and it works pretty hard with the drag I use.. That being said air cooled needs air moving over them to stay cool and I plow slow.. Maybe they have cooling fan option to move air?? Before I bought my polaris I looked at Honda's and I thought they also had a 500 liquid?? I went with the polaris because of price, a little over 5 g's out the door. Mine is 3 years old with 2000 trouble free miles and it has not let me down for anything. Pushing snow, food plots, deer dragging, 12" + snow when ice fishing dragging shanty. It's a work horse.. Knock knock (Hopefully, I don't start having problems.)


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a 2003 Bombardier Outlander 400 and pretty much only use it for plowing. Good little liquid cooled 400cc single cylinder that is very capable. My parents have a suzuki king quad 700. The thing is a beast. If I ever find my outlander is not performing as it needs to, I will be getting a Suzuki.

I have replaced a lot of drive shafts on Polaris sportsmans. My neighbor keeps a spare front and rear on hand as the cv boats tear very easily.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

beats workin said:


> ok all im going to get a 4x4 soon reall soon my questions are what brand!! what have u had probs with or no probs with?? looking at honda forman but they are air cooled , i want liquid, i will be using it for driveway plowing,ice fishing and hunting, foodplots. so pretty much all year but not alot of use, i checked on new and its the same as a new truck always seems to be better to buy used and save a couple bucks, i wont be trail ridin but num 1 use will be plowing out 150yd drv way, second fishing the sag bay (ice) of course, please help i could buy new but dont want to, as its usually not necessary!!! do formans have probs gettin hot in summer??



Are the two serious work horses!!

ever consider a plow truck for your driveway?

how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks, my dad has a plow truck wich would be no prob to use but this is a long ashpalt up hill drv, and it will need to cleaned after every snow of more than an inch not worth him burning the the gas.(keep this a secret,dont want the wife to catch on) plus i want a 4x4 for everything else i do fishing hunting ect ect, as far as money i could spend 6k but dont want to at all i would like to find a lightly used one with all the stuff i need already with it, im thinking a 400 to 600 cc . its not like ill be beatin the snot out of it but i want it to last along time, any options are good options! thanks again !


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

beats workin said:


> thanks, my dad has a plow truck wich would be no prob to use but this is a long ashpalt up hill drv, and it will need to cleaned after every snow of more than an inch not worth him burning the the gas.(keep this a secret,dont want the wife to catch on) plus i want a 4x4 for everything else i do fishing hunting ect ect, as far as money i could spend 6k but dont want to at all i would like to find a lightly used one with all the stuff i need already with it, im thinking a 400 to 600 cc . its not like ill be beatin the snot out of it but i want it to last along time, any options are good options! thanks again !


Peacock just sold a real nice quad for 3500 an outlander, two with plow, etc. that a good price range for a top quality used machine. I've seen alot of quads going for 2k that the selling price started out at 2k.

6k will get you a decent new one, but not with the plow, unless you go bottom line.

look at 2009 and 2010 new model's left overs. you could get a new king quad out of date new for close to 6k with a plow if you look hard enough.
Be sure to get the windshield.. that $69.00 goes a long ways to keep sand and debri out of your face.


----------

